# Weirdest Food Combos You Like



## squeezablysoft (May 1, 2016)

*Mine would prolly be ketchup on scrambled eggs and sweet potato fries with ranch dressing.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2016)

I don't mind eating wheat crackers with potato salad on them

Cream cheese on crackers is always awesome


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 2, 2016)

Digestive biscuit (nearest American equivalent is a graham cracker), butter on top, then a thin slice of cheddar cheese or red leicester cheese, then raspberry jam on top. :eat2:


----------



## daedal (May 3, 2016)

Chili powder on ice cold watermelon provides a delicious contrast.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 3, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Mine would prolly be ketchup on scrambled eggs and sweet potato fries with ranch dressing.*


 "She likes ketchup on her scrambled eggs,
Swears like a sailor when she shaves her legs"
--John Prine. 

Certain flavours of barbecue sauce are great on scrambled eggs. Or mix ketchup and Worcestershire sauce to make your own barbecue sauce, adjusting the ratio to your taste. 




Other personal 'quirky' favories:

Liverwurst (I prefer fine over coarse for this application) and pickle (sour, Polish dill pickle such as Polski Ogorki by Bick's) on a buttered piece of very firm rye bread (the chewy kind you could almost use to drive nails). 

Orange juice and buttermilk (tastes like a creamsicle). 

Orange juice and eggnog. 

Buttermilk and cream soda (although I haven't had this in years, and wonder if I'd still find it appealing). 

Coffee and eggnog.



I'm sure I have more, but none come to mind right now.



Edit:

I forgot to mention that sour cream with sugar (sprinkled on top or mixed through) makes a tasty dessert. 

Also, very sour sauerkraut with sugar sprinkled on top. Serve and eat it cold, before the sugar dissolves.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 3, 2016)

Speculaas ("windmill cookies") on buttered white or French bread. 

Olive oil on potato rosemary bread. 

Grilled cheese sandwiches made with brie.

Falafel with garlic sauce.






Poutine.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 5, 2016)

I occasionally enjoy a sandwich of roasted bell peppers, onions, and mushrooms with hummus (best as a pocket sandwich in pita bread).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 6, 2016)

Onion cracker with cream cheese and an olive.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Onion cracker with cream cheese and an olive.



This really sounds good- not strange


----------



## MattB (May 6, 2016)

I've discovered that Sriracha is also good on a hot dog, along with mayo.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (May 6, 2016)

Salmon, Plain Greek Yogurt and Salsa all mixed. It is really good. Sometimes shrimp, Greek yogurt and salsa.:eat2:


----------



## FreeThinker (May 6, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Salmon, Plain Greek Yogurt and Salsa all mixed. It is really good. Sometimes shrimp, Greek yogurt and salsa.:eat2:



Is that smoked salmon?


----------



## agouderia (May 7, 2016)

Some weird combos appeal to more than one person ...



squeezablysoft said:


> * ketchup on scrambled eggs*



Ketchup on eggs seems to be a trend - mine is ketchup on poached eggs...

In the ketchup line - a weird favorite of mine I've only found in Belgium&NL and most people find odd to icky are Heinz Ketchup flavored potato chips (from Lay's). 



daedal said:


> Chili powder on ice cold watermelon provides a delicious contrast.



Ice cold watermelon with feta cheese and pink pepper would be my variation to that one...



FreeThinker said:


> Liverwurst (I prefer fine over coarse for this application) and pickle (sour, Polish dill pickle such as Polski Ogorki by Bick's) on a buttered piece of very firm rye bread (the chewy kind you could almost use to drive nails)



That actually is a Central/Eastern European staple, down to the coarse hard rye bread. My grandma often made that as my school lunch sandwich - and imo especially US made Liverwurst needs the pickles because it has a weird creamy dryness. 



FreeThinker said:


> Grilled cheese sandwiches made with brie.



Love that one too! Great with cranberry or cowberry sauce.


A childhood favorite snack from the US that grew up with me and all my European friends consider beyond weird is peanut butter on celery sticks or apple slices.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 7, 2016)

agouderia said:


> A childhood favorite snack from the US that grew up with me and all my European friends consider beyond weird is peanut butter on celery sticks or apple slices.



That was a favorite snack of mine, too (and still is). I also like peanut butter on a BLT. :eat2:


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 7, 2016)

*Yeah, peanut butter is a major staple (especially of childhood) here in the US, but I've heard other countries don't quite understand it. I eat it almost everyday. :eat2:*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Salmon, Plain Greek Yogurt and Salsa all mixed. It is really good. Sometimes shrimp, Greek yogurt and salsa.:eat2:



Greek yogurt = healthy substitute for sour cream. Try it with salsa on a baked potato or put the yogurt on chili- yum. 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> That was a favorite snack of mine, too (and still is). I also like peanut butter on a BLT. :eat2:


I prefer cream cheese on celery myself


----------



## FreeThinker (May 7, 2016)

agouderia said:


> In the ketchup line - a weird favorite of mine I've only found in Belgium&NL and most people find odd to icky are Heinz Ketchup flavored potato chips (from Lay's).



"Why don't you come on up and see me sometime?" -- Mae West

Ketchup flavoured potato chips are widely available in Canada. 





> That actually is a Central/Eastern European staple, down to the coarse hard rye bread. My grandma often made that as my school lunch sandwich - and imo especially US made Liverwurst needs the pickles because it has a weird creamy dryness.



Well, that must've been my Polish/German dad's influence, then.


----------



## agouderia (May 8, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Greek yogurt = healthy substitute for sour cream. Try it with salsa on a baked potato or put the yogurt on chili- yum.



Greek - aka double strained - yoghurt = great for almost anything, salty, sweet or spicy. I also make cheese cake with it, turns out perfectly.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I prefer cream cheese on celery myself



Yes - also really like that. Especially in the 'luxury version' with blue cheese crumbled and mixed in together with chopped walnuts....


----------



## DianaSSBBW (May 10, 2016)

agouderia said:


> Greek - aka double strained - yoghurt = great for almost anything, salty, sweet or spicy. I also make cheese cake with it, turns out perfectly.
> 
> How do you make Cheese Cake with Greek Yogurt? Do you have a recipe?
> 
> ...


----------



## agouderia (May 13, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> agouderia said:
> 
> 
> > Greek - aka double strained - yoghurt = great for almost anything, salty, sweet or spicy. I also make cheese cake with it, turns out perfectly.
> ...


----------



## FreeThinker (May 13, 2016)

Just today I remembered one I had forgotten to post. I ordered a breakfast with French Toast. While I usually order ham as my meat choice, I often go with sausage (links) when I'm having French Toast or pancakes, as I like to dredge the sausage through the syrup.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 14, 2016)

agouderia said:


> Some weird combos appeal to more than one person ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ketchup flavour crisps have been available in the UK for over forty years, not Heinz though, just ketchup. I know because I love/d them! 

Not sure where your European friends are from but again in the UK, peanut butter with celery sticks or apple slices is not unusual.

Also, another person posted about peanut butter being unusual in europe or something. My dad's favourite snack was to sit with a jar of Sun-Pat smooth peanut butter and eat it with a teaspoon. That would be from about 44 yrs ago! It's common here. I must admit though I couldnt resist paying an extortionate £5 for a jar of schmucker's grape jelly and peanut butter, because the stripes looked so good!


----------



## ChocolateBunny (May 15, 2016)

I've been obsessed with grilled cheese sandwiches and bread and butter pickles.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracii (May 16, 2016)

Peanut butter and spicy hot dill pickle sandwiches.
Peanut butter and bacon sandwiches.
Peanut butter and potato chip sandwiches.


----------



## LennonFan92 (May 17, 2016)

Spiced nuts, caramel corn, and vanilla ice cream...just delicious.&#128523;


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 17, 2016)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ketchup flavour crisps have been available in the UK for over forty years, not Heinz though, just ketchup. I know because I love/d them!
> 
> Not sure where your European friends are from but again in the UK, peanut butter with celery sticks or apple slices is not unusual.
> 
> Also, another person posted about peanut butter being unusual in europe or something. My dad's favourite snack was to sit with a jar of Sun-Pat smooth peanut butter and eat it with a teaspoon. That would be from about 44 yrs ago! It's common here. I must admit though I couldnt resist paying an extortionate £5 for a jar of schmucker's grape jelly and peanut butter, because the stripes looked so good!



*I had ketchup flavored chips (as they're called here in Walmart  Land) from a gas station once, they were good I think but I was a lil drunk at the time so can't be sure (iirc EVERYTHING tasted really good when I was drunk, which I haven't been for quite some time, so my memory of that experience may be a bit hazy from that aside from the obvious reason). Haven't seen 'em in awhile. Oh yes, the stripes are good, some ppl might find the j-to-pb ratio a bit high, but I like it leaning that way, I've not the first clue how to cook, but I like making my own pbj sandwiches rather than someone else making me one, cause most ppl don't use enough jelly for my tastes. Well, that and when I make it myself I can eat spoonful's straight from the jar, not a weird COMBO but weird in general I guess. :blush:*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 17, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *I've not the first clue how to cook :blush:*



Get somebody to show you how to make a couple of dishes. Cooking isn't hard, but it more than repays the trouble of learning how. One day (and probably sooner rather than later) you will wind up sharing an apartment with some other people. If you're the one who knows how to cook, then everybody will have to eat the things YOU like!


----------



## Hugh Jaguy (May 18, 2016)

It may not be that weird, but growing up we used to love tomato and Miracle Whip sandwiches. Haven't had one in years.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 19, 2016)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Get somebody to show you how to make a couple of dishes. Cooking isn't hard, but it more than repays the trouble of learning how. One day (and probably sooner rather than later) you will wind up sharing an apartment with some other people. If you're the one who knows how to cook, then everybody will have to eat the things YOU like!



*My BBW BFF (she does have a name, Joslyn, guess it's easier if I start using that) can cook, gotta admit I get a little thrill every time I see she liked a recipe on Facebook. Maybe she will teach me when we're in college together! I don't suppose you can really adult properly without learning to cook.*


----------



## squeezablysoft (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm having a weird craving for hard boiled eggs with honey on them. I've never actually eaten this but it sounds good. Looked it up to see if anyone else ever ate this combo, apparently it's supposed to be an aphrodisiac. :blink:


----------



## ScouseFA (Aug 23, 2017)

I do not understand the American obsession with peanut butter. I enjoy fruitcake with cheese, has to be Lancashire cheese though.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 23, 2017)

Obsessed? I don't know. I love peanut, almond or cashew butter in the morning on toast with a layer of fruit spread on top and half a banana cut into thin slices on top of that. A spoonful is great when you're starving and it's awhile til dinner or after dinner and you're in dire need of something sweet. It's generally cheap and super convenient to throw together a PB&J when there's no time for a meal or eating on the run. Nut spreads are really one of those perfect food items.

Fruitcake? :huh:

Oops. I thought I was in the "what have you eaten recently?" thread. I don't think I mix my peanut butter with anything unusual. I've been known to dip chocolate bars into it on occasion. I also like Hot Tamales candy mixed with black jelly beans.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 23, 2017)

Fruitcake is something people give you at Christmas and you never eat it and use it for a door stop for the next 10 years or so.
I have never had a fruitcake that I would have called good enough to eat more than a bite of.


----------



## ScouseFA (Aug 24, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Fruitcake is something people give you at Christmas and you never eat it and use it for a door stop for the next 10 years or so.
> I have never had a fruitcake that I would have called good enough to eat more than a bite of.



Christmas cake is a wondrous creation! You've got me ridiculously excited about Christmas now.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 25, 2017)

ScouseFA said:


> I do not understand the American obsession with peanut butter.



Think of it a American marmite.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 5, 2017)

A peanut butter and "Slawsa" sandwich. 

100% roasted peanuts only variety P.B. and spicy Slawsa, which is a sweet and sour relish type condiment made with cabbage, mustard, onion, carrot, bell pepper, sugar, and spices, a lot like chow chow. 

Every time I eat one, my husband thinks I'm just doing it to troll him. But it's good!


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Oct 5, 2017)

I used to love cottage cheese with sugar on it.


----------



## CocoaCaramelBBW (Oct 7, 2017)

Hmm lets see... wise crunchy cheetos dipped in cinnamon applesauce, but i guess thats just cheese on apple slice junk food style, cottage cheese with cherry pie filling on top, and full fat sour cream/tapatio hot sauce is like my ranch dressing lol


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 7, 2017)

Lucky charms over vanilla bean ice cream with chocolate syrup and whipped cream topping. Delish!


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 8, 2017)

Mashed potatoes and sourkraut .. Love it love it!


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Oct 8, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Lucky charms over vanilla bean ice cream with chocolate syrup and whipped cream topping. Delish!



That sounds delicious! My husband puts Fruity Pebbles on his vanilla ice cream.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 8, 2017)

BurgerMePlease said:


> That sounds delicious! My husband puts Fruity Pebbles on his vanilla ice cream.


 mmm, that sounds pretty good too!


----------



## agouderia (Oct 9, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> Mashed potatoes and sourkraut .. Love it love it!



That actually is the staple version for eating both throughout Germanophone countries (in some regions apple sauce is added) and in Alsace.


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 9, 2017)

agouderia said:


> That actually is the staple version for eating both throughout Germanophone countries (in some regions apple sauce is added) and in Alsace.



Well in the south US, I get some mighty funny looks. It is a take off on a recipe my Great Grandmother on my Mothers side, she made perogi with mashed potatoes, sautéed sourkraut, onions and cheese as the filling. I always like the filling just by itself!


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> Mashed potatoes and sourkraut .. Love it love it!



I grew up eating it that way. Never mentioned it because it didn't seem weird. 

My mum also put beef gravy through it (what you Americans would call jus or drippings), as well as cut-up bits of smoked sausage, all cooked together in the same pot. Sometimes bits of leftover roast beef would go in. 

She used to add very small bacon bits too, fried up crispy (almost burnt), along with the grease that came from the bacon, but no longer includes that. 

This would constitute the 'potato and vegetable' portion of the meal, and would be served with a fried thick Polish sausage, its outside hard and blackened from frying, and its inside tender. 


My, my... :eat2:




DragonFly said:


> It is a take off on a recipe my Great Grandmother on my Mothers side, she made perogi with mashed potatoes, sautéed sourkraut, onions and cheese as the filling. I always like the filling just by itself!



My dad's perogies were stuffed with ground pork and fried onion, along with some spices I was too young to care about at the time.

There's a take-out place called the Pierogi House near where I live that offers them stuffed with sauerkraut and mushrooms. Very tasty, and similar to the sauerkraut and mushroom filled 'croquets' available at the Euro Foods market in town, which are very much like those I first encountered at a Polish Deli in Garfield, NJ (in a strip-plaza next to a plastics factory on River Dr...go there!).


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 10, 2017)

I need this thing your Mum makes!!!!!!!!!!! Oh My it really sounds heavenly


FreeThinker said:


> I grew up eating it that way. Never mentioned it because it didn't seem weird.
> 
> My mum also put beef gravy through it (what you Americans would call jus or drippings), as well as cut-up bits of smoked sausage, all cooked together in the same pot. Sometimes bits of leftover roast beef would go in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

bacon wrapped dill pickles


----------



## Killexia (Apr 10, 2019)

Salt on watermelon (I learned this when I moved to the South) 
Eating potato chips and dip while drinking orange juice (sweet and salty is epic) 

Everything else is pretty normal. LOL


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 10, 2019)

5 cheese and pizza herbed pierogi!
So not traditional and my Polish great-grandmother is looking down at me, shaking her head!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Apr 23, 2019)

Frozen pizza with ketchup for dipping (Fresh pizza I eat without sauce)
Potato gratin with mayo on the side
Crackers with cottage cheese and jam

Can't think of much more ''odd'' things I do with food.


----------



## andycarter (Jun 23, 2019)

I don't think it's weird at all, but it isn't commonly done...

Maple syrup on vanilla ice cream.

And a little weirder...

Cream cheese on falafel
Mayo on hot dogs (and also mustard, relish, onion, cheese)
broccoli in spaghetti sauce


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 24, 2019)

You want weird??? How about a peanut butter and mayo sammich? lol  I don't eat them very often at all, but I _do_ eat them. lol Maybe I should put some canned corn in there for good measure, huh @Emmy? lol


----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 24, 2019)

Soft pretzels with honey and salt sprinkled into the honey.

Oh, and when I was an exchange student in the US and my host mom made me French toast for the first time, I discovered I can't stand maple syrup, so I put cheese on top and let it melt. She was appalled


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 24, 2019)

Syrup on mac and cheese


----------



## Emmy (Jun 24, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> You want weird??? How about a peanut butter and mayo sammich? lol  I don't eat them very often at all, but I _do_ eat them. lol Maybe I should put some canned corn in there for good measure, huh @Emmy? lol


 whatchu know about canned corn! lol


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 24, 2019)

Emmy said:


> whatchu know about canned corn! lol



I know that it is cheap, can be tasty in certain things, can be used as a bait for carp fishing and that a "can of corn" is also a term used in baseball for a "bloop single" - otherwise known as a ball that is lazily hit into a defensive hole on the field. lol Is that random enough for ya'? Or should I know more about canned corn?


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 24, 2019)

Have you tried Lox Parmasian ....nothing sez lovin like something from your Seder


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 24, 2019)

I got to reading this thread and I just had to go back to the very beginning to read every post! So many weird and delicious things! Thanks to everyone here who has given me new and weird thing to make! lol  Also, my apologies in advance for such an incredibly LONG set of reposts and responses, but this just HAD to happen! lol ...



squeezablysoft said:


> *Mine would prolly be ketchup on scrambled eggs and sweet potato fries with ranch dressing.*



Ketchup on eggs is a relatively common thing here in Canada. I have dabbled in it, but not for a very long time. I really like putting salsa on my scrambled eggs though!  I also like putting garlic powder in the eggs when I want salsa on them too.  But sweet 'taters n' ranch sounds good! I may have to try that! lol 



Ruby Ripples said:


> Digestive biscuit (nearest American equivalent is a graham cracker), butter on top, then a thin slice of cheddar cheese or red leicester cheese, then raspberry jam on top. :eat2:



That actually sounds really good! That doesn't sound overly weird to me at all! 



daedal said:


> Chili powder on ice cold watermelon provides a delicious contrast.



Hmmmmmmmm! Sounds interesting!  I loves me some watermelon though!  I typically put a little salt on mine! 



FreeThinker said:


> Speculaas ("windmill cookies") on buttered white or French bread.
> 
> Olive oil on potato rosemary bread.
> 
> ...



Poutine's not weird"!  French fries, cheese curds and gravy! Who wouldn't want that?  But the olive oil on potato rosemary bread sounds delicious!  Same for the grilled cheese with brie! Sometimes I make grilled cheese with curry paste! lol 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> I occasionally enjoy a sandwich of roasted bell peppers, onions, and mushrooms with hummus (best as a pocket sandwich in pita bread).



Oh, man! That sounds really good! I bet that's a really tasty treat. I'm going to have to try that! 



MattB said:


> I've discovered that Sriracha is also good on a hot dog, along with mayo.



Yeah, I've heard it's good, but I haven't tried it. There are some places where they serve sriracha as a condiment for hot dogs here though. I've seen it as an option here in Canada since about the late 90s. 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> That was a favorite snack of mine, too (and still is). I also like peanut butter on a BLT. :eat2:



I have heard of this! I've never tried it, but I'm strangely curious! lol



squeezablysoft said:


> *Yeah, peanut butter is a major staple (especially of childhood) here in the US, but I've heard other countries don't quite understand it. I eat it almost everyday. :eat2:*



It's not just a staple in the U.S., it's a big time staple here in Canada as well.  I loves me some peanut butter though!  I wouldn't want to know life without it. lol



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Greek yogurt = healthy substitute for sour cream. Try it with salsa on a baked potato or put the yogurt on chili- yum.
> 
> 
> I prefer cream cheese on celery myself



Mmmmmmm! I bet Greek yogurt with salsa on a baked potato is good! I'm going to have to try that.  I have always used yogurt in place of sour cream though. I find it to have much more flavour and I actually prefer it instead of sour cream on a baked potato! Baked 'tater, butter, yogurt, salt n' pepper, and eat! Yummers! 



FreeThinker said:


> Ketchup flavoured potato chips are widely available in Canada.



Yep! Canadians have been enjoying them since the early 70s here!  Ketchup chips were my favourite flavour as a kid! 



ChocolateBunny said:


> I've been obsessed with grilled cheese sandwiches and bread and butter pickles.



I've heard of this too. Got to try it!



Tracii said:


> Peanut butter and spicy hot dill pickle sandwiches.
> Peanut butter and bacon sandwiches.
> Peanut butter and potato chip sandwiches.



I'd try the first two, and I've had the last one.  Try a peanut butter and mayo sandwich sometime! lol 



Hugh Jaguy said:


> It may not be that weird, but growing up we used to love tomato and Miracle Whip sandwiches. Haven't had one in years.



Oh, man! I just about LIVE off of those during tomato harvesting season! I don't use Miracle Whip, but I use mayo. Just two slices of bread, a slice if tomato (the ones I grow cover a slice of bread  ), salt and pepper on the tomato slice and a good slathering of mayo. Slap it together and eat it over the sink, because the juice will run down your forearms! lol  SO GOOD!!!



ScouseFA said:


> I do not understand the American obsession with peanut butter.



I do! It's not just an American obsession though! It's a Canadian one as well!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 24, 2019)

Tracii said:


> Fruitcake is something people give you at Christmas and you never eat it and use it for a door stop for the next 10 years or so.
> I have never had a fruitcake that I would have called good enough to eat more than a bite of.



Ohhhhhhhh, I actually love fruitcake!  I agree, some of them aren't that good (mostly store bought ones), but some of them are to die for!...For me anyway. lol I LOVE it served with a hot cup of strong black tea or Earl Grey! Love it! 



ScouseFA said:


> Christmas cake is a wondrous creation! You've got me ridiculously excited about Christmas now.



YES!!! *high fives you* lol 



CocoaCaramelBBW said:


> Hmm lets see... wise crunchy cheetos dipped in cinnamon applesauce, but i guess thats just cheese on apple slice junk food style, cottage cheese with cherry pie filling on top, and full fat sour cream/tapatio hot sauce is like my ranch dressing lol



Crunchy Cheetos dipped in apple sauce sounds weird, but I want to try that now. lol But oooooo! I bet cottage cheese with cherry pie filling sounds amazing! 



DragonFly said:


> Mashed potatoes and sourkraut .. Love it love it!



*YES!!!* Now someone is REALLY talkin' my language! High five, @DragonFly!  I LOVE sauerkraut! ESPECIALLY over mashed potatoes! That was always a family favourite of mine. My mom would always made either pork spare ribs or pork butt and sauerkraut in the pressure cooker and served it over mashed potatoes! SO GOOD!!! Man! I want some right now! lol

Another thing I like to make is a dish a buddy of mine showed me called "katooshina". He's not sure if it's Russian, Polish, or Macedonian (his family was a mix), but his Polish mother made it. All it is, is sauerkraut, kielbasa, tomatoes, onion, garlic, bell peppers, hot peppers and a tiny bit of brown sugar. Again, I serve it over mashed potatoes and it is SO GOOD!!!  My buddy never had it over mashed potatoes before until I told him that's the way I do it (intuitively and by default lol), and he loves it too! Man! SO HUNGRY NOW!!! 



DragonFly said:


> Well in the south US, I get some mighty funny looks. It is a take off on a recipe my Great Grandmother on my Mothers side, she made perogi with mashed potatoes, sautéed sourkraut, onions and cheese as the filling. I always like the filling just by itself!



Ohhhhhh, I LOVE pierogi!  My favourite is potato and sauerkraut with a little bacon in it! My favourite thing to do is serve perogi with fried onions on top too. I can't have it any other way! I am also very lucky that my sister in-law has Croatian heritage in her family and she is nice enough to make me cabbage rolls around the holidays!  The Croatian style is slightly different in that they use a cabbage leaf that is aged very much like sauerkraut! It's not as quite as strong as regular sauerkraut and it is also not aged as long, so it holds its integrity when wrapping and steaming them. But the cabbage has a beautiful, mild sauerkraut flavour that is to die for. I really like it because a lot of cabbage rolls are just plain cabbage and the Croatian-style aged cabbage leaves she uses really adds a lot of flavour! For the filling, she uses ground pork, pork fat, cottage roll, rice and a bit of onion. They're SO GOOD!!! I'm salivating like crazy right now just thinking about them, you have no idea! lol 

By the way, have you ever had Polish-style donuts called pączki (pronounced like "ponch-ki")? They are a fruit jelly or cream filled (sometimes chocolate filled) donut that are either covered with powdered sugar or they come glazed with candied orange rind on them, and some are even covered in chocolate! They're SO GOOD! 



FreeThinker said:


> My mum also put beef gravy through it (what you Americans would call jus or drippings), as well as cut-up bits of smoked sausage, all cooked together in the same pot. Sometimes bits of leftover roast beef would go in.
> 
> She used to add very small bacon bits too, fried up crispy (almost burnt), along with the grease that came from the bacon, but no longer includes that.
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmmm! That all sounds amazing! I LOVE eastern European foods. 



Lizzie_Jones said:


> bacon wrapped dill pickles



Oooooooo! I'd try that! I bet it's amazing! 



Killexia said:


> Salt on watermelon (I learned this when I moved to the South)
> Eating potato chips and dip while drinking orange juice (sweet and salty is epic)
> 
> Everything else is pretty normal. LOL



Ha! I've done that my entire life and I live in Canada! lol But I live in the extreme southern part of Canada, so maybe it's a "southern" thing after all! lol  My mom was the one to show me salt on watermelon, but she's from Ohio, so maybe it is an American thing? lol I also shake a little salt on cantaloups as well.  I have heard of people putting salt on apple slices up here though! Never tried potato chips and dip with orange juice though! Sounds interesting! 



Rojodi said:


> 5 cheese and pizza herbed pierogi!
> So not traditional and my Polish great-grandmother is looking down at me, shaking her head!



Wow, that sounds...good! lol I have never been one for strictly sticking to being authentic, so it's all good! lol 



FleurBleu said:


> Soft pretzels with honey and salt sprinkled into the honey...



It's funny you mention that. When I was in Colorado in the summer of 2015, me and some friends of mine stopped at a locally famous pizzeria outside of Denver. The building looked like something out of the Old West, but I found it odd that there were glass honey dispensers at every table! I asked my friend who lives in Colorado about it and he told me that it's sort of a Colorado thing to drizzle honey on your leftover crusts at the end! At first I was kind of weirded out by it, but then I tried it and it was really good!  I wouldn't be opposed to doing it at home, but I'm never left with crusts to eat, so I never give myself the opportunity to do it. lol



Funtastic curves said:


> Syrup on mac and cheese



I have heard of this too! I don't think I'd ever try it, because I don't like savoury mixed with sweet. But one weird thing I do with my mac n' cheese is I put chilli powder, garlic powder, smoked paprika and hot sauce in mine! I love the taste of peppers and cheese, so it's sort of like that, but with a chilli kind of twist to it! I never have it any other way! lol


----------



## Emmy (Jun 25, 2019)

FleurBleu said:


> Soft pretzels with honey and salt sprinkled into the honey.
> 
> Oh, and when I was an exchange student in the US and my host mom made me French toast for the first time, I discovered I can't stand maple syrup, so I put cheese on top and let it melt. She was appalled


this made me laugh lol esp. the smiley haha Im not sure but I think I might have to try cheese on it now


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 25, 2019)

nitewriter said:


> Have you tried Lox Parmasian ....nothing sez lovin like something from your Seder


That is hysterical but if you have Lox parmesan you can’t have the brisket!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 27, 2019)

While at work today I was thinking of all the creative ways my grandmother would get me to eat. I believe these qualify as weird food combos.

Sweet relish in my cabbage.

Boiled eggs with my spinach. 

Pineapple in my coleslaw 

Sugar on my any type of greens

My all time favorite lunch cheese toast with sugar sprinkled on top served with creamy tomato soup.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 27, 2019)

I also forgot to mention the WEIRD dish my grandmother used to make that was oddly delicious! lol It sounds gross, I know! I was grossed out by it when I was a kid too...until I tried it and liked it!  The recipe goes like this. ...

2 packs of orange Jello
2 cups boiling water
11 ice cubes
1/3 cup of mayo
3 tbsp. yellow mustard
One 14oz can of crushed pineapple, drained
1 cup cottage cheese

1. In a bowl, throughly combine pineapple, cottage cheese, mayo and mustard.
2. In a medium, flat-bottomed serving dish, empty Jello packets and add boiling water, stir until completely dissolved.
3. Add ice cubes to hot Jello mixture, stir until melted and allow Jello to thicken.
4. Loosely stir in pineapple, cottage cheese, mayo and mustard mixture into Jello, but don't combine completely. Leave some dobs of Jello here and there.
5. Put into fridge and continue to cool until Jello is fully set, then serve.

Step #6: Enjoy that weird mess! lol 

If you do make this (yeah right! lol), just be sure the Jello is thickened but not completely set before you stir in the rest of the ingredients, because if it's still too runny, the Jello will mostly stay at the bottom.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 28, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> I also forgot to mention the WEIRD dish my grandmother used to make that was oddly delicious! lol It sounds gross, I know! I was grossed out by it when I was a kid too...until I tried it and liked it!  The recipe goes like this. ...
> 
> 2 packs of orange Jello
> 2 cups boiling water
> ...


That is lovingly called a congealed salad in the south. Many a young child has been terrified to find olives, celery, and chicken floating in their jello.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 28, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> That is lovingly called a congealed salad in the south. Many a young child has been terrified to find olives, celery, and chicken floating in their jello.



Okay, now THAT'S weird! lol  I think I could handle celery, but chicken and olives???  I don't know, maybe I shouldn't knock it until I try it! lol


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 28, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> Boiled eggs with my spinach.
> 
> .



My mom did that when I was a kid. And served fish fingers and mash on the side. It was actually good


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm probably going to make that weird orange Jello/pineapple/cottage cheese mess sometime this week. lol If I remember to take pictures, I'll post them here.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> Boiled eggs with my spinach.



I make a spinach salad with a curry dressing that has sliced boiled eggs in it.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 2, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> I make a spinach salad with a curry dressing that has sliced boiled eggs in it.


This actually sounds good.


----------



## Crazylove2213 (Jul 2, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> While at work today I was thinking of all the creative ways my grandmother would get me to eat. I believe these qualify as weird food combos.
> 
> Sweet relish in my cabbage.
> 
> ...


The only way i can eat cooked spinach is with boiled eggs


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> This actually sounds good.



It is.


----------



## Emmy (Jul 2, 2019)

this 


DragonFly said:


> That is lovingly called a congealed salad in the south. Many a young child has been terrified to find olives, celery, and chicken floating in their jello.


reminds me of old fashioned loaf!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 3, 2019)

Emmy said:


> this
> 
> reminds me of old fashioned loaf!


Yes yes yes or hogs head cheese!!!!!!!

Ugh, what our ancestors did with gelatin should be forbidden.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Jul 3, 2019)

Grilled fish with chunked apples and maple syrup.


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 3, 2019)

Lox and Bagel Bites


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2019)

Crazylove2213 said:


> The only way i can eat cooked spinach is with boiled eggs


Lies! 
I eat mind with vinegar and salt. TGI Fridays serves it sauteed with some onion in it- oh my!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 6, 2019)

Crunchy peanut butter and marmite in a toasted sandwich. 
If you are not familiar with marmite it really doesnt taste like anything else. Australia has vegemite which is similar in a way but not as good in my opinion. It is yeast extract.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Jul 6, 2019)

I love ketchup and broccoli


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 6, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Crunchy peanut butter and marmite in a toasted sandwich.
> If you are not familiar with marmite it really doesnt taste like anything else. Australia has vegemite which is similar in a way but not as good in my opinion. It is yeast extract.



It's been YEARS since I've had Marmite. Probably almost 30 years. I vividly remember finding a jar of it in the cupboard thinking, 'Huh, I wonder what this stuff is?' Well, I took a spoonful of it and had a Mar-_mighty_ surprise, let me tell you. lol  I haven't had it since. But I think where most people outside of the typical Marmite/Vegemite regions don't realize is that it's meant to be used VERY sparingly. A little goes a long way. The (generally) small size of the jar should be an indication. I think people here tend to layer it on to thick, which becomes overpowering. As I understand, many people spread Marmite/Vegemite _very_ thinly on toast and it is supposed to be good. I'd give it another go!


----------



## jbason (Jul 7, 2019)

*P*ierogies with sour creme and ketchup


----------



## Shotha (Jul 7, 2019)

Fish omelette.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 7, 2019)

Well, I made the orange Jello/pineapple/cottage cheese dish tonight, but do you think remembered to take a picture??? lol


----------



## Shotha (Jul 7, 2019)

I like egg, mayonnaise and anchovy sandwiches.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 8, 2019)

Shotha said:


> I like egg, mayonnaise and anchovy sandwiches.



I always thought it was normal to eat an egg sandwich with mayonnaise and mustard minus the anchovy


----------



## Shotha (Jul 8, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> I always thought it was normal to eat an egg sandwich with mayonnaise and mustard minus the anchovy



In England and New Zealand, egg and mayonnaise sandwiches and egg and salad cream sandwiches are considered normal. I've never seen anyone else add anchovies to them. I once took some sandwiches to a friend's house warming. All of my salmon and cucumber sandwiches and all of by cheddar cheese and Branston Pickle sandwiches were eaten but they gave all of the egg/mayo/anchovy sandwiches back to me to bring home.


----------

